# I need helpful advise, please



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My little bichon, Ru is 16 1/2 years old. She has a skin condition which results in a build up of yeast. I took her to the vet and it cleared up to the extent that it didn't seem to give her discomfort. I was supposed to bathe her three times a week with special shampoo, but I found it too hard to do. Ru acted as if I were trying to kill her and tried to jump out of the sink the whole time.So, hating to torture her, I quit bathing her. I would just cut off her hair which became matted. No way could I brush her. So, her she is, a total stinky mess, which most people would consider abuse. She sleeps a lot, and takes great pleasure in eating. She doesn't seem to be in pain.

What would a really good mommy do? 

Please share what you would do in this situation, because I just don't know. I feel so guilty for just letting her go, but I haven't had the heart to really clean her up. Just now, I tried to at least cut off her matted hair, but she struggled to jump off the table the whole time...and I gave up.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Give her a good bath once and then try this product:

Douxo Mousse
Douxo Chlorhexidine +Climbazole Mousse

Apply twice daily for 2 weeks and one daily for another week, then as needed. Just pump into your hand and rub into the skin.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If it is generalized yeast, you can also try an Rx of oral ketoconazole. Give on a full stomach and stop of any GI upset.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Sylvia, do you have a friend or relative who could help you when you bathe Ru? From your post it seemed to me like it was difficult for you to bathe her, maybe I'm wrong. So I was thinking you needed someone to help you with her. I'm not sure where you live, but in some towns/cities they have mobile groomers that will come to you and bathe/groom your dog in their mobile unit outside of your home. Maybe that would be an option for you, if you have no one to help.
Wished I lived near by, I would help you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Sylvia, I know first hand how hard it is to bathe them when they are old, weak and tired, it's so emotional, and stressful at the same time, you can feel every bone:blush: it's just so hard, I know Miss Bow was scared of new people so I'm not sure a mobile groomer would work, if Ru doesn't mind other people that would be the way to go. Lorin helped me so much with Miss Bow I just couldn't had done it if he hadn't been there.
I cut Miss Bow's hair myself towards the end, every time I held her I felt a mat, so I always had the scissor close by.
My heart breaks for you, I know your trying to do your best, little Ru is just old but she knows momma loves her


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't have any advice to add, as I think everything said is good. I think she will feel so much better after a bath, even though I know it's hard on you both.

Hugs,


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes, I had a 14 1/2 year old Maltese, she was blind, deaf, had joint issues & CT, and also diagnosed with Cognitive Dysfunction. I know how hard it is with an elderly dog and how it breaks your heart to try to make them more comfortable. The sweetest dog in the world who would never nip or try to bite me ever but she started biting me and drawing blood. It was difficult, hard & broke my heart, but it was not her fault and I understood.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It is so hard. But the truth is I went through very much the same ordeal with my very old human loved ones. They came to a point where bathing was a horrible torture. When I do give her a bath, her thin, delicate skin starts bleeding. I just wish I could know what is the best thing to do. I have been taking the path of least resistance, but the poor girl smells foul. But, does it bother me more than her?


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Would it help at all to give her a close clipping all over and then just doing the bathing routine with a washcloth instead of a full bath? She would probably hate the clippers as well but her skin would be much easier to manage I think?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I really appreciate any and all comments. At the moment, I am so totally exhausted that I can't think straight. I will come by tomorrow to give more serious consideration to the advise I have been given. But, please keep offering your opinions, I believe it will help me find the way through this...I want to be a good mother to my sweet old girl.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I think you should maybe mainly shave Ru down, so that matting doesn't become a problem, which will really hurt the skin, and make it much easier to apply any creams as necessary. Poor little mite. Big hugs to you Sylvia.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sylie said:


> I really appreciate any and all comments. At the moment, I am so totally exhausted that I can't think straight. I will come by tomorrow to give more serious consideration to the advise I have been given. But, please keep offering your opinions, I believe it will help me find the way through this...I want to be a good mother to my sweet old girl.


Eating These Foods Can Cause Dog Yeast Infection


Dog Yeast Infection Treatment: Home Remedies for Pets

Yeast Infection of the Skin

Google "yeast infection in dogs". Lot of stuff to read. Not bathing her will only make it worse.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Sylvia just sending you big hugs and bigger hugs...

Poor Ru with her skin condition and not enjoying baths. I hear some have maltese that love baths and water, but I have yet to meet one.

I agree w/the others that perhaps a shave down and good bath would help, and maybe hiring a groomer or if the VET has a groomer on site that can do this for you.

My friend had to clean up a dog and had to lock herself in an enclosed shower stall together with her dog and bathed him that way. Her dog could not escape out of the shower stall and she had a bucket of water and gently eventually got him to relax so that she could bathe him in the shower. Of course she got very wet in the process, but her dog was nice and clean w/very little stress and trauma.

Good luck to you and Ru:wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Hedy, Cozette actually LOVES her bath! When I get the bath basket out she goes nuts! Such a strange little creature, LOL. 

Sylvia, we had issues with Tiffany (she was 17-1/2 when she passed) in that she hated baths and she was partially deaf, arthritic and, well, old! I ended up giving her a bath in the tub, and once I gave her-- and me-- a shower. You sort of just have to try and see what works for you. Sometimes it is easier for a kind groomer to bathe our dogs, or a friend who is sympathetic, because you have all kinds of emotions wrapped up in the whole situation. The more upset you get, the more upset she gets, and it's just a horrible cycle. I'm concerned that not bathing is just allowing the yeast to flourish. Have you tried coconut oil? I love using it, and it can be used externally as well as internally. Here's what I use, and the dogs enjoy it. Read the reviews, too. CocoTherapy Coconut Oil for Dogs

Hang in there, Sylvia.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylvia, the first word in your thread that lights up to me like a flashing neon light is ... "sink". Maybe Ru would feel a little less stressed if she was bathed in a different place other than the sink? Probably not ... but, one never knows.

Snowball gets his baths every week in Ashley's old baby bathtub. (Ashley is going on twenty-two years old now! ... LOL). It's a white plastic tub and it is the perfect size for Snowball. I think for many dogs a regular bathtub might be too big and, thus, overwhelming and scary to them. The same for some sinks ... especially if they have a deep basin. 

We place the baby bathtub in the big tub. I fill the tub with warm water and make a bubble bath for him. He stands in the tub as the water and bubbles slowly come up right under his chin. I think he finds it relaxing. I love by bathing him this way that his whole body, except his head, is all soaked in bubbles ... and at the same time the suds are getting him nice and clean. 

After he soaks for about five minutes ... then we (Felix and I give Snowball his bath together) gently spray his head with water and then shampoo his face and ears. We are very gentle with the spray. I have a feeling most dogs probably don't like to get sprayed right in their face. After we wash his face and ears ... then we rinse his whole body off as the water drains out of the baby tub.

After Snowball's bath we wrap him in a big towel to dry him off a tad before using the blow dryer. After he is dried ... then I spray a little bit of Pantene Lite Detangler and Conditioner over his coat. It works like a charm ... and what I love is that you don't rinse out the spray detangler/conditioner. He looks beautiful, feels silky soft, and smells heavenly clean.

Also, in regard to yeast ... we were told long ago by Snowball's groomer (he has had the same groomer since day one) to make sure his paw pads and ears, etc. are dried after his bath ... otherwise, he might get yeast buildup there. (we always bathe him at home so that he doesn't have to have that done with the groomer)

I cannot imagine Ru feeling comfortable without having a bath. And, I don't understand how it wouldn't make her skin condition worse. I do understand that precious Ru is very old now. Hasn't your vet made any suggestions? 

I am also familiar with the shampoo Jackie recommends. We used that brand for Snowball some years back and it was very good ... so, you might want to try her suggestions on that with Ru.

I feel bad for Ru and you. However, I can't help but feel that there has got to be a solution to help Ru feel more comfortable while being bathed. 

I just bumped up an old thread *Snowball's Spa Time* so you can see Snowball in the tub I am talking about.

Sending you and sweet Ru love and hugs.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylvia,

It is so heart breaking when they age. Even if their lives have been filled with joy, we see them only in the here and now.

This might be very hard on you, but what about a kiddie pool like tub on the floor, where Ru will not feel like she is being confined. It would do a number of your back. I am not sure how your yard is set up, but it is still warm there right. What if you make her a nice bath in a plastic tub on the stais and let her walk around in it. It might be less truamatic for her.

Hugs, wishing you the best.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

What I would try to do? If it's too much of a struggle for you to get the mats out, I would take her to the vet-ask them to shave her down and maybe do a bath with the special shampoo. Then I would follow the instructions I was given-but I like a lot of the suggestions for alternate bathing methods you have gotten here. I would also bring up to the vet that bathing her is a nightmare and see if your vet has any alternatives.

You can also try to make bath time fun. I was thinking of using a tub, I've seen someone bathing a maltese with a rubber made tub before, you can use a wash cloth or a cup for the rinsing part. You can put toys in it to try to make it fun, you can treat during the bath-anything to make it a positive experience.

The other thing I thought of was seeing a holistic vet and discussing how a change of diet might effect the skin issue? Maybe there are alternative herbs or feeding-something that can be handled from a holistic point of view?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

shellbeme said:


> What I would try to do? If it's too much of a struggle for you to get the mats out, I would take her to the vet-ask them to shave her down and maybe do a bath with the special shampoo. Then I would follow the instructions I was given-but I like a lot of the suggestions for alternate bathing methods you have gotten here. I would also bring up to the vet that bathing her is a nightmare and see if your vet has any alternatives.
> 
> You can also try to make bath time fun. I was thinking of using a tub, I've seen someone bathing a maltese with a rubber made tub before, you can use a wash cloth or a cup for the rinsing part. You can put toys in it to try to make it fun, you can treat during the bath-anything to make it a positive experience.
> 
> The other thing I thought of was seeing a holistic vet and discussing how a change of diet might effect the skin issue? Maybe there are alternative herbs or feeding-something that can be handled from a holistic point of view?


Great ideas!

I was thinking about diet, too. I like the idea of seeing a holistic vet. 

I meant to add in my last post that we use a cup to rinse off the front of Snowball's face ... he just closes his eyes when we rinse off shampoo in that area.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

*Sylvia* ~ *Janine (Maltese Jane)* gave you some excellent things to read for info on Yeast in her post above. I wanted to know more about Yeast and learned a lot from these informative links. What to do, not to do & how to help the problem when your dog does have this condition. Please take a moment to read when you have time. Then I would think about the suggestions you were given here which will help you with bathing Ru. Good luck, hon. Wished we could all be there to help you personally!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't have any other suggestions than the ones already stated. I just wanted to send you hugs.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Sylvia. Both you girls are in my prayers. Perhaps you can sit in your tub with Ru in your lap. I know it won't be easy. 
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I use Apple cider vinegar and distilled water. Spray and brush through. Sorry about Ru
:-(


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

KAG said:


> Aww, Sylvia. Both you girls are in my prayers. Perhaps you can sit in your tub with Ru in your lap. I know it won't be easy.
> Xoxoxoxo


 
that's a good idea Kerry


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd agree with the suggestion to get her trimmed very closely, then start a regime (regimen?) with yeast-controlling products. JMM has suggested some that sound good. I also had an old doggie with skin problems, and there were some medicated wipes that I got from the vet.

I used Malaseb shampoo for a while and the "companion" Malaseb wipes. Then my vets started carrying a different product from a different manufacturer.

Last November I got a bottle of the Malaseb shampoo from the UC Davis vet school. My dog passed away due to unrelated causes before I had used it. The label says it is good through May 2015. If you would like it, I'd be happy to send it to you. 

(I offered it to my local animal shelter, but they never took me up on the offer.)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Forgive me for not addressing every helpful post individually. Yes, I think I should get a second person to help, because my big fear is that she will leap and injure herself. Just before I sat down in tears to write my original post I was trying to clip her hair and she just kept trying to get away the whole time. I never finished. She used to be a perfect angel for grooming, but in her old age she panics at just being touched. When I woke up this morning she was walking around in a confused way. I picked her up and cradled her in my arms to carry her outside. She acted as if I were trying to kill her.
My shower isn't enclosed so she could run away, also with the flow restricters I couldn't get enough pressure to rinse her. I will try the bathtub. It has a hand held shower spray and is deep enough that she could not jump out....might break my back though.
This skin condition started about three years ago. The vet gave her anti-biotics for the secondary bacterial infection and prednisone. I was supposed to give her a bath thee times a week, allowing the shampoo to stay on for twenty minutes, during which time I gave her treats. This was the worst chore in my life and eventually the time between baths got longer and longer. I also spayed with vinegar between times. These procedures helped, but didn't cure.
I also studied all the food which contribute to yeast growth, and chose a food that doesn't contain any of those. She gets probiotics. I gave her coconut oil for a while, but didn't see any improvement. She isn't itchy, thank goodness, she just gets a lot of dead yeast cells all over.
It would be nice if I could take her to the vet for a medicinal bath, but I honestly think it would stress her too much. I fear she will have a heart attack when she gets so stressed. 
I kind of consider her on hospice care. She is always happy to eat, and while she doesn't want me to touch her she pretty much stays in the same room with me. She sleeps next to my bed part of the night, but part of the night she sleeps in another room.
I have been using Malaseb shampoo and have a full bottle (thanks, mss) but have a new product to try. I'll try Jackie's recommendation...maybe buy that product in wipes.

My greatest fear is that she will fall and break a bone and be in terrible pain. We do have an emergency vet only ten minutes away, but I would have to be endowed with special mother power to be able to get in the car and drive. If it ever comes to that, maybe I will find the strength. I found myself able to be very focused on doing what had to be done in other emergency situations through out my life.

So, I'll take all of your advise into consideration. And big thanks to all of you who offered hugs and comforting words. Ru is sleeping happily a couple of feet away from me.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

If it might make things a bit easier--I think your vet's advice to leave the shampoo on for 20 minutes may be longer than necessary. The label on the bottle I have says 10 minutes.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I get the feeling you are starting to wonder about her quality of life and if you need to take another step or something along those lines. *hugs* I just reread your first post and see that she is almost 17 so she probably has troubles seeing and hearing and I can understand how something as simple as a bath could be utterly terrifying for her. I can also understand how a diet change at this age might be very stressful on you both.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> I get the feeling you are starting to wonder about her quality of life and if you need to take another step or something along those lines. *hugs* I just reread your first post and see that she is almost 17 so she probably has troubles seeing and hearing and I can understand how something as simple as a bath could be utterly terrifying for her. I can also understand how a diet change at this age might be very stressful on you both.


Yes, her vision and hearing are both poor, and sometimes she seems confused and bewildered. I just think that as long as she enjoys eating, and doesn't seem to have pain, I will just keep her comfortable and as happy as possible. This is where I suffer from the dilemma of subjecting her too what, for younger dogs, is just routine care. Oh pooooo :smcry: 
She is a bichon and their normal life expectancy is about 13 years, so she is sort of older than a Maltese would be at 16.5.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sylvia, I am so sorry you are going through this. I am sure Ru knows how much you love her, and it sounds like she is happy just to eat her meals and be with you. I bet she doesn't care one bit that she hasn't had a bath.
Our Lhasa, Buddy, is also at that age where he just does not want to be touched anymore. He has a lot of anxiety, is deaf, can't see well, probably has a little dementia, and hates to have a bath or be brushed. He totally panics. So it doesn't happen very often, and there are lots of treats involved to get it done. He has panic attacks at the vets too.
One thing I do is wait for him to be sound asleep to give him a trim, or trim his nails, or clean his ears. I sit on the floor next to him, and just do a little at a time - whatever I can get away with before he wakes up. Might be worth a try, just to do a little at a time.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sylie said:


> Yes, her vision and hearing are both poor, and sometimes *she seems confused and bewildered*. I just think that as long as she enjoys eating, and doesn't seem to have pain, I will just keep her comfortable and as happy as possible. This is where I suffer from the dilemma of subjecting her too what, for younger dogs, is just routine care. Oh pooooo :smcry:
> She is a bichon and their normal life expectancy is about 13 years, so she is sort of older than a Maltese would be at 16.5.





> I get the feeling you are starting to wonder about her quality of life and if you need to take another step or something along those lines.


I got that feeling too. If she seems confused maybe she is getting senile too. :smcry:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok, that brought tears to my eyes  I'm so sorry, I didn't fully realize the situation. In light of that, I would do what ever you think makes her most comfortable. I think seeing if wipes are available is a good idea-or even just bring it up to the vet-see if there is some other method that would help out. I have to admit I don't have a lot of experience with older dogs but I do understand that life can be very different for them and things you would do for or with younger dogs you wouldn't with the older ones because of the stress it can cause.

And I wanted to add that you are not a bad or neglectful Mama  *hugs*


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I wonder, is there some kind of mix you can make out of the shampoo and lightly spritz it on her, like a fine mist that might help? When I try to spritz the boys with doggie cologne they run from me though :\ so I'm not sure how good of an idea that is-but maybe if you had a quiet spray bottle or one of those that pums from the top instead of from a handle.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry it's such a struggle and heartbreaking caring for Ru. There's lots of good suggestions, like clipping the hair close - it may take a few days /sessions to get it all clipped so she's not stressed for too long. I think I'd use a towel or rubber mat under her feet to help her feel more secure in a tub or small plastic tub. 

Jodi is very stressed I think with the sound of the running water in the tub, maybe fill the tub then have jugs to rinse (not easy to refill you'd need someone to help). I even need a friend to help trim Jodi lately, I've been laszy and Jodi has matts I can't reach on my own, he struggles so much. 

I hope things get better. Hugs.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I do spritz her with waterless shampoo and wipe her off with a very soft baby wash cloth. For the 19 year old cat, who no longer grooms herself, I spray waterless shampoo on the cloth and pet her with it. It helps.

Oh, Brenda, the only way things are going get better for her is when she gets her wings.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Sylvia- although i do not have any experience with this I just wanted to send you a Big Hug and Smoochies:hugging: You touched my heart with the love I read in your posts for your Ru. I hope that others will come up with a way to help you make her more comfortable. She is very lucky to have you as her Mom:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylvia , what a long good life Ru has had with you.,At her age , I would do whatever made her comfortable. When my Ollie was a senior and diagnosed with cancer, I knew baths stressed him so , we didn't do them for the last six months. I would wipe him down with a damp washcloth, and gently clean his face. Yep he had an odor, but that was OK. He never lost his appetite even though he was in pain. I did what I felt made him happy and comfortable towards the end.. Being right beside me, and eating what he wanted. 
He was my friend and companion for almost 13 years, and I tried to do the best for him . 
I know he that you have done the very best for Ru, her age is a testament to that!Hugs to you Sylvia, and a gentle one for Ru.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sylvia, Ru has had such a wonderful long life with you. You can hear it in your voice/post how much you love Ru and only want to do what's best for her. The only you can do is make her comfortable and love her. If someone can cut her hair close without upsetting her and you just wipe her down daily with what Jmm suggested. If your wandering if it's time to let her get her wings only you can make that decision...you'll know when it's time and it's not an easy decision to make but know we'll still be here for you no matter what you decide. :grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Deb, Debbie, and Shelley, you actually said what deep down I wanted to hear. I started this post in what I thought was honest, but I have tried every approach and every remedy. Deep down, what I was really seeking was permission to let her go, dirty, stinky, silly, confused old lady. I sometimes get really depressed looking at her sad boney body, but that is aging. The only way to avoid it is to die younger. My vow is that as long as she is happy to eat, and doesn't appear to have pain, I will keep her comfortable in the least obtrusive way. So, sometimes she pees on the floor, I can clean it up, and I can replace the carpeting. It is so weird, she has always been an oddball...but I do love my little baby Ru.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sylvia, you know deep in your heart what is best for Ru, you raised her, when Miss Bow was so weak I would plead with the Lord to take her to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge, every morning I would wake and actually want to find her already gone, I know that sounds cold and harsh but I knew she wasn't going to get better, only worse, she tried to hide her pain, but it was obvious to me. When I would hold her she was uncomfortable, she would lay in her bed for a very short time and then she needed to stand, she would shuffle a bit, then try and lay down again, over and over all day long she did this. I would hold her like a baby, she seemed to like that best, but after maybe 5 minutes she would want down again. It really was stressful, I cried most days. I felt so helpless.The day I helped her go to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge, I held her in my arms and told her how much joy and love she had given all of us, I told her I loved her enough to help her go. For me that's what I needed to do. Afterwards when I laid her body down I saw for the first time just how thin she had gotten, I guess I was blinded by love, I knew she was fading away slowly, for me I waited to long. I should have helped her go weeks before. Lorin just didn't see it the way I did, he just couldn't make that decision, much later he told me he was glad I was the strong one.
I'll be praying for you, it just doesn't seem fair they have to end their lives like this. Only you know when, hugs to you


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Sylvia, you know deep in your heart what is best for Ru, you raised her, when Miss Bow was so weak I would plead with the Lord to take her to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge, every morning I would wake and actually want to find her already gone, I know that sounds cold and harsh but I knew she wasn't going to get better, only worse, she tried to hide her pain, but it was obvious to me. When I would hold her she was uncomfortable, she would lay in her bed for a very short time and then she needed to stand, she would shuffle a bit, then try and lay down again, over and over all day long she did this. I would hold her like a baby, she seemed to like that best, but after maybe 5 minutes she would want down again. It really was stressful, I cried most days. I felt so helpless.The day I helped her go to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge, I held her in my arms and told her how much joy and love she had given all of us, I told her I loved her enough to help her go. For me that's what I needed to do. Afterwards when I laid her body down I saw for the first time just how thin she had gotten, I guess I was blinded by love, I knew she was fading away slowly, for me I waited to long. I should have helped her go weeks before. Lorin just didn't see it the way I did, he just couldn't make that decision, much later he told me he was glad I was the strong one.
> I'll be praying for you, it just doesn't seem fair they have to end their lives like this. Only you know when, hugs to you


Thanks, Paula, I know you know. It isn't time yet...she may see 17. I just want her to be okay and not to suffer, the way we humans are sometimes forced to.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

BIG HUG! Only Mommy knows best!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

What a good, long life little Ru has had. You've done everything you could to make her happy and help her live this long. I would do whatever makes you and little Ru comfortable. The two of you have shared a bond and she knows you love her, whether she smells good or not. My 14 yr old lab rottie was close to 65 lbs, deaf, blind and arthritic, we knew it was getting close to the time and had made a vet appt. she wouldn't let us bathe her but eating but much less, still going out to potty and still thought she could protect us with her bark when she smelled the squirrel, raccoon or neighbors cat in the yard. Two days before we had the appt she had what the vet thought was a stroke and died in my arms. She went on her own. I wish peace for you and little Ru.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Sylvia, Getting old sucks... Sending hugs your way. You are being a good Mommie to Ru. Have you talked to your Vet about giving Ru a trim. There may be something they can give Ru to calm her a little so it won't be so stressful. I don't know just a suggestion.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Sylvia, it was a struggle getting thru this thread, as we've recently gone through similar circumstances with Lexie. I wonder if the vet can give her something to relax her for a bath/clip down? I bathed Lexie with my husbands assistance holding her gently while I bathed. I blow dried her laying in my lap on her side, and clipped her the same way, very short so there would be a long time in between groomings. 

As to when the time is right to let go, we all have our own journey to arrive at that decision if needed, but keep in mind not all dogs will let you know when the time is right and could be hanging on for us. In any case, I pray for you both and send big hugs to you and tiny kisses for RU!


----------

